# What wax will you buy next



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

As the title, just wondering what wax you intend to go for next, if any?


----------



## CrouchingWayne (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm considering some Carlack Long Life sealant, I quite like the idea of spray application for maintenance.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Zymol Glasur for me.

Also possibly AF Desire if it ever becomes sub £80 on Amazon again.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd like to get rid of one or two of my waxes. Spray sealants are just too good to ignore.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Def wax Pro Edition and more 0stendo


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Bought them just haven't used them yet but I've got bmd Taurus and morphesus coming high high hopes for these

If I don't like these I'll not be waxing again 

C2v3 takes a lot of beating in my book


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

ODK Glamour when it gets released


----------



## CrouchingWayne (Jun 25, 2012)

AF is a good shout, their gear seems highly regarded.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

gex23 said:


> Zymol Glasur for me.
> 
> Also possibly AF Desire if it ever becomes sub £80 on Amazon again.


It is now ...



camerashy said:


> ODK Glamour when it gets released


Boy you're in for a treat


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've got to use a few of my unused waxes before I buy anymore.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Possibly swissvax best of show for next years show season for the new motor


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I got AF Spirit and Dodo juice SNH


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm trying not to get drawn in to any new ones, but I keep being tempted back to some I've already sold on, like Autofinesse Illusion, Zymol Carbon and Titanium, and Swissvax Shield


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Really want a BMD morpheus but gonna have to wait till funds allow, I think I am getting bouncers VI after suggesting it to Mrs P as a possible Xmas present


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I should say none I have enough but that will never happen :lol: Not sure as still a few I'd like to try!


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> It is now ...
> 
> Boy you're in for a treat


Link or PM?

Cheers.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

No no more, no way, I got wax coming off my ears & enough to do a couple of Aircraft Carriers and all the planes on them.

As a matter of fact I'm putting a percentage of each purchase aside for Waxoholic anonymous seminars.

BTW, 
Anybody has any tips on a topnotch one with great durability, shine, depth, warmth, glow, gloss? 
Anyone? Anybody? 
Please, please.....:tumbleweed:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

67 Mustang said:


> No no more, no way, I got wax coming off my ears & enough to do a couple of Aircraft Carriers and all the planes on them.
> 
> As a matter of fact I'm putting a percentage of each purchase aside for Waxoholic anonymous seminars.
> 
> ...


Swissvax shield. Love that at the moment. Applied it on the new motor 6 weeks ago and gives all the above you've asked for. Pricey though


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Next I fancy trying is auto finesse desire to use along side a pot of illusion I already have.

I also fancy trying out either swissvax shield or best of show!


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

67 Mustang said:


> No no more, no way, I got wax coming off my ears & enough to do a couple of Aircraft Carriers and all the planes on them.
> 
> As a matter of fact I'm putting a percentage of each purchase aside for Waxoholic anonymous seminars.
> 
> ...


Swissvax Utopia......look no further


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Would like to try Victoria Concours as it seems highly rated.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

If i buy another wax. And thats a very big if. It will be swissvax shield.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Shield next for me too. Wish they'd do a 50ml pot like the others in the range though. Only had 2 applications of Zuffenhausen so far so don't really _need_ shield yet ...


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm looking to buy some hair wax! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hopefully none. As year as went on I have bought less and less.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Artdeshines new wax that's coming along, but only when my dekotsos has run out


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Satsuma Rock. Not the absolute most wanted wax on my list, but it is for sale and I do want it, so better grab now

Not sure actually what my most wanted wax is, but I definitely look forward t Glamour.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

ODK / Bouncers Spellbound

AF Desire


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Bought some sex wax

Rubbish though I didn't get any !!


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey guys, sorry to go slightly off topic but I recently bought some swissvax best of show ready for next summers shows, I'd really like to try some autofinesse wax, what would you recommend as an all rouder for protection? That will be my next choice of wax


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

There's a few waxes I'd like to try, but I've got my perfect line up dialed at the moment.

I'd like to try something from Bouncers but I don't know which to go for yet.


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

scratcher said:


> I'd like to try something from Bouncers but I don't know which to go for yet.


Very easy to say, you won't go wrong with any of those, but that's a bit cheeky Here is what the man himself has to say about his range.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

67 Mustang said:


> No no more, no way, *I got wax coming off my ears* & enough to do a couple of Aircraft Carriers and all the planes on them.


Cotton buds? Personal hygiene?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

scratcher said:


> There's a few waxes I'd like to try, but I've got my perfect line up dialed at the moment.
> 
> I'd like to try something from Bouncers but I don't know which to go for yet.


All the Bouncers waxes are quality mate so you can't go wrong with any of them.
All reviews have been positive :thumb:

Anybody used thier Limited Edition Two Zero One Four yet?


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

I have always wanted to try SV Shield, but my budget is bit low at mo, so next might be Britemax Vantage.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

LuckyStrike said:


> I have always wanted to try SV Shield, but my budget is bit low at mo, so next might be Britemax Vantage.


Britemax Vantage...a very good choice

Nice wax :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Demetri said:


> All the Bouncers waxes are quality mate so you can't go wrong with any of them.
> 
> All reviews have been positive :thumb:
> 
> Anybody used thier Limited Edition Two Zero One Four yet?


I've got spellbound, capture the rapture and sherbet fizz, all awesome waxes.

I believe they are all £10 off at the moment too??

I'll be buying bouncers 22 or I ️ DW next


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Hopefully I'll be getting some Angelwax for Christmas, so looking forward to trying that.


----------



## dan_h (Apr 5, 2014)

I have desire and am desperate for some illusion to try on top of the desire as I've heard and seen great things about this combo.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Sonax-Premium carnauba


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

LuckyStrike said:


> I have always wanted to try SV Shield, but my budget is bit low at mo, so next might be Britemax Vantage.


Frost are doing this for £31 posted mate.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Will be another from BMD


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Frost are doing this for £31 posted mate.


Bought some from Frost over the weekend and it's winging its way to me now as we speak.
I have a panel pot of Vantage and after applying 2 coats was really blown away with the flake pop and gloss so just had to go for the full pot.
Dave


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

alxg said:


> Cotton buds? Personal hygiene?


Nope, not putting anything in my ears. 
Not after a couple of ear infections & the Doc telling me "never ever put anything in your ears, just let the wax fall off"

Besides, saving every last bit for the Aircraft carriers.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Probably another pot of ADS Kostos


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Frost are doing this for £31 posted mate.


Well after read this I thought why not.lol I just paid £27.50 inc postage!!


----------



## Bristols (Feb 13, 2014)

I wanted to try out zymol ital. been curious of bmd Morpheus I would like to give that a good try.
Also I just looked now and is on offer on their website


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Well after read this I thought why not.lol I just paid £27.50 inc postage!!


At just over £21 it would be rude not to. Think I'll be paying them a visit this week:thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Bristols said:


> I wanted to try out zymol ital. been curious of bmd Morpheus I would like to give that a good try.
> Also I just looked now and is on offer on their website


Go for ital,its better then many waxes that cost twice..


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

KAMIKAZE INFINITY wax is up next for me.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Well after read this I thought why not.lol I just paid £27.50 inc postage!!


Yes, £21.24p plus p&p bargain of the day at Frost


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

That`s bargain, but i´m living in Finland:



VAT £3.54 
Subtotal £17.70 
Delivery (Select Shipping Method - Europe 1) £38.50 

Grand Total £59.74 :doublesho


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Where got a link pm if possible please


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

They have all their britemax range on offer at the moment.


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

for me it will be auto finesse illusion


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

None because apparently according to Mrs P I have got enough waxes


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> None because apparently according to Mrs P I have got enough waxes


That's what my wife said to start until I pointed out her hundred or so pairs of shoes and matching handbags in our spare room:lol:


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Tonie said:


> Satsuma Rock. Not the absolute most wanted wax on my list, but it is for sale and I do want it, so better grab now
> 
> Not sure actually what my most wanted wax is, but I definitely look forward t Glamour.


And here it is:









Not bad for 33 euro, hmm? Really happy with it


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice tonie.I would like to try Satsuma Rock sometime,another to add to the list. Just ordered AF spirit.lol.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

after using it on my motorbike last night

BMD Taurus.....wow it goes on nice and comes off easy too

Luuuuuvly


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Well after buying an auto finesse original illusion i wo t be buying any wax.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm shall not be buying anymore waxes that is until obsession decide to release something new


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

None at the min as got a brand new pot of Spirit free from AF as part of the secret santa so still need to give that a try out


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Probelay a M&K or Mad Cow PiNNacle wax


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

I keep looking at the BMD waxes specifically Morpheus, especially as they are heavily discounted at the moment.
Just can't make up my mind whether to take the plunge or not !


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

SPARTAN said:


> I keep looking at the BMD waxes specifically Morpheus, especially as they are heavily discounted at the moment.
> Just can't make up my mind whether to take the plunge or not !


Go for it. It's a great wax


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

None.
Soft 99 Fusso and fk1000p are all I need


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Really tempted by some 50cal Pentawax, pics look great and on offer at the mo too. 
Hopefully I will get some Christmas cash:thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Pittsy said:


> Really tempted by some 50cal Pentawax, pics look great and on offer at the mo too.
> Hopefully I will get some Christmas cash:thumb:


I have a small sample pot, send me your address and I will post it after Christmas. You can try before you buy.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I have a small sample pot, send me your address and I will post it after Christmas. You can try before you buy.


Andy you have every wax ever made

Nice thought though


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> That's what my wife said to start until I pointed out her hundred or so pairs of shoes and matching handbags in our spare room:lol:


Burn em


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I need to buy another tin of FK2685, fantastic bang for buck wax, £18 for 411g.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I have a small sample pot, send me your address and I will post it after Christmas. You can try before you buy.


Thank you very much young man :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> Burn em


Very tempting but my life wouldn't be worth living if I did.lol.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Mikej857 said:


> I'm shall not be buying anymore waxes that is until obsession decide to release something new


Shouldn't be too long then Mike


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Coatings are the future, only wax I'm getting is for my legs.


----------

